
17 Australian residents believed detained in China's Uighur crackdown - crunchiebones
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/feb/11/revealed-17-australian-residents-believed-detained-in-chinas-uighur-crackdown
======
ganeshkrishnan
Dollars to donuts, Australia tipped off China about them.

